# Water sprite plant



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone ever have one of these in a Malawi peacock/Hap tank? Im thinking of getting one and trying it out, but not sure if these fish will rip it to shreds. I read they draw nutrients from the water not their roots, so they would be good for a sand substrate tank. It also stated that they grow fast and use up a lot of nitrates. I currently have anubias and ferns and the fish leave them alone.
Just wondering if anyone has had these before.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I dont keep africans, but i do keep the plant, and for the most part i kept it floating for the reasons given. It's a hard plant to kill. I do have it planted now, but no worries if dug up. It can how ever be brittle at time's, and you'll find yourself cleaning the intake of the filter(s) of it from time to time.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I would not suggest putting them with Africans. They're very fast growing plants, but they aren't very tough, and get torn fairly easily.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My water sprite became lunch for my guys....its doing ok in my betta tank but in one of my cichlid tanks...green toast


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the feedback!

I have some room in my sump, so I might try just floating it in there with a light over it as a little refugium type setup. Just looking for a way to help keep the nitrates down. The ferns and anubias only help a little bit.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

How big is the sump? Might be able to add substrate, and make a planted tank out of it, while still using it as a sump.


----------



## aj360 (Jul 6, 2013)

With good lighting it grows and vegatativly reproduces very fast. In my aquarium it would grow very thick stems when planted but the root structure is very weak and most of it will end up floating up top in big bushy chunks providing good cover for submissive fishes.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> How big is the sump? Might be able to add substrate, and make a planted tank out of it, while still using it as a sump.


It's a 3' long 40gallon. I have actually considered doing what you suggested. I used to have a couple heavily planted tanks using ADA aqua soil, for the sump though I will probably use fluorite, since it should be cleaner. I don't want to inject CO2 though (lowers the pH), but if I go with ferns and the water sprite I should be fine. What do you think?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, both low light plants too though eco complete might work a little better for you. I didnt have much success with flourite with no co2, no ferts, but eco complete has worked wonders. ADA Aqua soil is some good stuff. You could add red cherry shrimp or w/e in it as well. Simple light above as they're low light plants, some moss, a few floaters


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Yeah, both low light plants too though eco complete might work a little better for you. I didnt have much success with flourite with no co2, no ferts, but eco complete has worked wonders. ADA Aqua soil is some good stuff. You could add red cherry shrimp or w/e in it as well. Simple light above as they're low light plants, some moss, a few floaters


You have me inspired now!! I am going to build me a full on planted tank in there. It's totally big enough. Going to take some planning though. I am gonna buy some glass pieces and set up an area for the soil. Thanks for the tip on the Eco complete. I think I will use that. The ADA soil is too dirty IME. It's like real soil when it breaks down over time. For now i took a bunch of anubias and ferns from a small tank I just broke down. I superglued them to some rocks to keep them fom floating all over the place and just threw them in there along with some floating Pistia stratiotes that I bought. I put a low watt light on top with a timer. Working good so far. A little makeshift freshwater refugium. 

Any other low light plants that use up nitrate quick that I could use? Maybe wisteria?

I will post a pic when I'm done with the bigger project.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Depending on the light, which dosnt have to be much you could do stem plants as well. What dimensions are you working with for just the planted section? Anacharis, Hornwort, amazon frogbit, waterhyacinth, riccia, rotalas, Java Moss, duckweed though it can get out of control. Any, and all floater plants are good sponges. Floaters like frogbit, dwarf lettuce, duckweed will always be king for soaking up nitrates or ammonia.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I probably have about 16" x 18" and I keep the water level about 10-12" high. In gonna get to work on it pretty quick, I'll post an update with some pics. Thanks for the inspiration and he plant choices!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem


----------

